# catering conferences



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Who here has attended any of the big catering conferences and how would you evaluate them?

NACE - National Association of Catering Executives
ICA - International Catering Association (formerly NCA)
Catersource - Mike Roman's Catering Forum
Special Events - more event management than catering

I have attended a few NCA (before they changed to ICA) conferences and one of the Catersource conferences. Good information and great networking - though the internet has certainly provided for the networking end on a more consistant basis. 

I haven't been to the ICA conference in a few years and hear they have progressed and are offering more advanced classes these days, it seemed very basic after the first time. ( old evaluation)

I've heard amazing things about The Special Event Conference in Vegas but have always hesitated cause it is not strictly catering.

What have your experiences and observations been?


----------



## jtaylor (Oct 4, 2003)

Hi,

I went to the Catersource convention in Las Vegas held at the Rio a few years ago: I did not feel as though it met my expectations, I believe I paid 750.00, plus room etc...

To be perfectly honest I didn't feel like I walked away with more information than I came with, it was more of a "Tax Write Off" than anything else, needless to say I have not attended since.

I have heard good things about the NACE, it is on the top of my list to attend when I get free time to do so.

Hope this helped.

Sincerely,

Joan


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I have been to three of Michael Roman's pullouts during the Fancy Food show, obviously not the same as a conference but each time I found alot of overlap....they were worth it for the little bit I pulled out of each. 
I have a friend that has a large high end catering Co. that sends his staff every year to Nev and he goes regularly tooo....says same thing, the new info at each is beneficial enough to merit the money.


----------

